# LBI august fishing



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

i will be goin to visit some family in August and i want to fish LBI i am mainly looking for stripers and blues but i will take whats ever biting at the time i got all the tackle and rods i need i just need some info on where to fish there and what type of bait to use also are there any piers out that way


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

You can fish anywhere on the island with about the same results as long as the fish are around. August is pretty slow as far as stripers go, and bluefish are around but hit or miss. You may get into a blitz in August but its usually Sept and Oct when they start. Clams [fresh] for stripers[buy at Fishermans headquarters as you come on the island on right .60 ea. this year], and mullet, fresh bunker, or mackeral for blues. Fluke are also in the wash in Aug. - thats mainly what I target until the fall. Try dragging a strip of squid along the bottom for them. I'll be down there sometime in Aug too maybe we'll bump into each other. The past couple years I've noticed a large increase of people fishing during the day,usually its much better early AM or evening. Good luck! Oh - there's no piers on LBI.


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

*fishing lbi*

my 2 cents,
try surf city or brant beach. deeper sloughs and sand bars are good. fish early am or dusk. use clam or bunker. also look for some clean water along the beach for the weakies/trout.
tight lines
db77


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

August is a slow month in LBI. If I were you, try for the kingfish (good eating fish). Use a kingfish rig (small hooks) with small bits of clam. Or try bloodworms.


----------



## ffactoryxx (Jul 5, 2005)

I was down at my shore house this weekend on LBI and the strippers are running like crazy. People are pulling them in left or right because all the bunker in inshore. 

I would try early morning or dusk for them and basically get a stripper rig with either a 3 or 4 oz weight depending on the conditions. Just see if it holds. I would also either use Bunker or Clams. Right now bunker is the bait to use. Also if you buy either, get some bait tie (elastic thread) they sell at the bait store so you can wrap up the bait so it doesnt fall off your hook.


Where abouts are you staying?? Im have a place in Beach Haven Terrace (beach side) right down the street between terrace tavern and the old marvels. I must say that my beach is prolly the best beach ive fished on the whole island

Anyway, when you go down there you have many options, not just strippers. Just ask you local bait store, Jingles is mine, whats running or stop down to the beach and ask local fisherman. Its funny because one week strippers might be running, and the next, fluke or blue's. Its varies, and a lot of time you will catch the total opposite of what you are going for. Its a lot different surf fishing then it is freshwater where you might be going for a specific large mouth or trout. You catch some wierd stuff in the ocean


The other option you have is rent a small boat and bay fish. I usually just drift across the channel for flounder and do some weakie fishing early mornings in Aug. By grabbing a boat you can also crab mid day when fishing slows down which is what i do.I mean this might be the way to go. You can bring people out on it. Its usually $45 from 6-4 and you can come back in and go back out as many times. Bait costs next to nothing and you can come back with tons of fish sometimes. Last Aug. I went out from 7-1 and caught 6 HUGE doormat fluke, and about 9 weakfish, the largest being 30in. not to mention the countless other small fish we caught.


Hope my first post on the forum helped


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

i will be staying in wheretown i thinks its by barnegat i know theres a power plant there also is there any thing to fish for at cape may i would like to fish those jetties where the ferry boats come in


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

The ferry jetties are great fishin spots when the weather is cooperative. I prefer the Higbees Beach jetty (opposite side of the ferry dock), ask the locals and they can give ya directions. The fishin there is great right now but might slow some by Aug. but still worth a try.


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*waretown*

u will be on the mainland side of lbi.directly across from BI......do u have a boat...


----------

